# Reticulatus Transport



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres a picture of my retic transporting, (here you go Julio)


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

great picture


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome! You know Julio's gonna ask for a full tank shot next......


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

It's funny because I know how small that tadpole must be but it still looks HUGE on that frog's back! Cool shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Devanny said:


> Heres a picture of my retic transporting, (here you go Julio)


Very cool shot!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Awesome! You know Julio's gonna ask for a full tank shot next......


well i wasn't, but since Chris brought it up let's see one


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice Devanny! Well done....

I've never personally been very successful with getting them past 2-3 mo of age.... I wish you luck.

Let's see that full tank shot


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow that's pretty cool. Were you waiting with a camera or did you come a crossed it by chance.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'll get an updated full tank shoot soon. They are actually in the tank I built for my nancy, the nancy didnt seem to like it so it became the retic tank.
Matt, thats exacly what I thought when I uploaded the picture. The tad was indeed the tiniest i've seen...probably rice rize or smaller.
Petersi, I was watching them courting and feeding then I noticed the tad on his back, He transported at least 4 more plus others that I missed that were already in brom axils.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice shot Devanny.
Wow, he's a busy little guy!


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Great photo Devanny. 
This is one of the best Reticulatus Transport pictures I have seen. You don't see many of them. 
Best of luck with the lil guy/gal.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice shot Dev! Do you mind if I post my shot I showed you in chat the other night?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Go for it Stacey, I think your shot is better than mine.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

HEre are a couple of my shots.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing shots Stacey.
Mine have blue webbing but the camera washes it out.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Blue webbing...wow those are the very rare upper cainarachi, white sands drainage blue web morph...

just kidding, Congrats on the breeding. baby retics are are as small as baby pumilio and need the same care to thrive, lots of springs and hiding places in their grow out enclosure. Good luck with them, an amazing frog that has remained in low numbers even though plenty have been available over the years. Successfully rear lots of offspring and you will be on a very short list, but well started is an understatement, grow them out for at least 3 months. got my fingers crossed for you.
Gee'


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

Devanny,
That is great. I had been pulling my retic eggs but the tads always perish after about 5 days in the water. I am leaving the eggs with them now to see if I can get as lucky as you!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We have left tads in and pulled them. Leaving them in has not worked but pulling them has been pretty successful. We have gotten a few froglets so far and they are doing very well. Definately going to grow them out for a while just to be safe. But the first few months have been great. 

What are you feeding the tads? We are feeding only sera micron and putting a few aquatic floating plants in the water to munch on as well. RO water is what we are using. They only seem to lay one egg at a time mostly. But we will take what we can get.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pictures Devanny and Stacey!
Good luck with them and keep us posted.
-Beth


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

reggorf said:


> We have left tads in and pulled them. Leaving them in has not worked but pulling them has been pretty successful. We have gotten a few froglets so far and they are doing very well. Definately going to grow them out for a while just to be safe. But the first few months have been great.
> 
> What are you feeding the tads? We are feeding only sera micron and putting a few aquatic floating plants in the water to munch on as well. RO water is what we are using. They only seem to lay one egg at a time mostly. But we will take what we can get.


I will try the RO water, I have been using my well water just like all of my other tads that don't have problems. Mine usualy lay 3 eggs each time, two start to develop, then only one hatches out to a tad.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

A few more crappy pictures. . .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love that second shot!!! frame it


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

And a shedding picture from their old temporary tank...Raquel y Ramon


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so you gave them Cuban names?


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

The recent transport.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome job Devanny! How are the other tads coming along?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i guess they won't stop breeding, keep it up!


----------

